# Samuel Dalembert



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

has got 22/11 with 2 blocks at the end of 3, oh and he's 10/12 shooting and has 6 offensive boards


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

okay


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Tony Allen has 20 points on 9-11 shooting with 6 boards, 2 assists, a steal and a block, all in 23 minutes.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Let's give it up for those guys


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> Tony Allen has 20 points on 9-11 shooting with 6 boards, 2 assists, a steal and a block, all in 23 minutes.


thats impressive, oh and i posted this because normally people with big nights get posted, and i thought he was playing well so i posted it, but damn Tony Allen, thats a sick line


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

They're both good young players who really deserve to be higher on their respective depth charts. They play so well in their limited minutes, you wonder why some coaches just stop being too smart for their ownselves and play their players.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

yea it makes you wonder, why is Jim O'Brien such an idiot


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Tonly Allen is the next Ginobili


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

i havent seen Tony play much, do they have similar games?


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Tony Allen was a steal. The guy was awesome in college, too bad teams are so hell bent on getting young HS potential mines rather than established 4 year college students and miss guys like Allen.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> Tony Allen was a steal. The guy was awesome in college, too bad teams are so hell bent on getting young HS potential mines rather than established 4 year college students and miss guys like Allen.


Once enough HS and Foreign guys are declared busts, and enough college seniors slip through the cracks and become great players, hopefully this fad will pass.


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>_Dre_</b>!
> 
> 
> Once enough HS and Foreign *projects* are declared busts, and enough college seniors slip through the cracks and become great players, hopefully this fad will pass.


Let's not lump the Ginobili/Udrih/Gasol types in there.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ps!ence_Fiction</b>!
> i havent seen Tony play much, do they have similar games?


From what i've seen, not really. Allen is a very energetic and athletic guy, but his skillset is nowhere near Ginobili's. Of course, Gino is much older.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b> "Matt!"</b>!
> 
> 
> Let's not lump the Ginobili/Udrih/Gasol types in there.


No, but when Pavel Podkolzine (the guy with the brain problems and averaged like 3 ppg in low level Euro ball) is taken over a guy like Tony Allen who put up 16/6 in the NCAA on a very strong OSU team, it just makes you wonder


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

Jameer Nelson is also having a good night, he's got 7 steals


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b> "Matt!"</b>!
> 
> 
> Let's not lump the Ginobili/Udrih/Gasol types in there.


I'm just saying, there's a real sad percentage of foreign playerd who've been "overseas developing" for years and still have the potential word, and hence some hope, tied to their names. I can name the (at-least) quality NBA players from overseas on two hands. The quality foreign player in the NBA is a miniscule percentage compared to the total number of players from overseas drafted the past 5-6 years.


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> 
> 
> No, but when Pavel Podkolzine (the guy with the brain problems and averaged like 3 ppg in low level Euro ball) is taken over a guy like Tony Allen who put up 16/6 in the NCAA on a very strong OSU team, it just makes you wonder


I know, and I agree with you on that part. But I think that it is a problem taking a guy who only puts up 16/6 in the NBA versus a guy like Udrih who was putting up pretty good numbers in Euroleague, that is a problem as well.

Pavel would have been taken whether he was American or not.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

The fact is, most people drafted are busts, foreign or not. In the past, foreigners had a much higher success rate, since they tended to be older, but now that younger ones are being drafted, its starting to even out.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Udrih or Ginobili are different cases from someone like Pavel. At least, they had some development in Europe and Udrih is like 21 or something. The guy has had some experience and has played good ball. He was a steal too, I don't think anyone expected him to be this good cmoning in either.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Wow this thread is titled Sam Dalembert but its only 3 out of 16 posts contributed to him


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm not taking away what Dalembert did, but he did most of his damage against Garrity who couldn't guard my grandmother and Battie who is sometimes as soft as my pillow.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Not only did Dalembert put up 24-16-4, he picked up his 5th foul early in the 4th quarter and went on to score 16 points in the quarter alone. He played some terrific ball with 5 fouls, still played great defense and blocked a couple shots. Ended up not even fouling out, but the Magic still came back and pulled out the victory.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Not only did Dalembert put up 24-16-4, he picked up his 5th foul early in the 4th quarter and went on to score 16 points in the quarter alone. He played some terrific ball with 5 fouls, still played great defense and blocked a couple shots. Ended up not even fouling out, but the Magic still came back and pulled out the victory.


Actually, I think he picked up that 5th foul pretty early on in the 3rd quarter, which makes it even worse.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

I hope he can keep it up....he needs consistent minutes to stay effective, which sadly, isn't really given to him by Obie.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

I think there is a correlation between Dalembert playing heavy minutes and Philly having success. Too bad he doesn't shoot threes; he'd get this kind of PT every night if he did.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> I think there is a correlation between Dalembert playing heavy minutes and Philly having success. Too bad he doesn't shoot threes; he'd get this kind of PT every night if he did.


:laugh: thats so true, Obie really won't play you unless you have a decent jumpshot, or if he just doesn't flat out like you (Brian Skinner, Samuel Dalembert, Willie Green...)


----------



## eternal_s9o7m (Aug 24, 2003)

the 6 ppg, 6 rpg for Dalembert is a huge disappointment, I remember last year he had several huge games that really made me think damn this guy's gonna be good. oh well, maybe in time....


----------



## Ballin101 (Nov 4, 2002)

Players like Tony Allen get overlooked because GM's don't want to risk their jobs by passing on the next Kobe or KG. That's why the high school kids get taken as high as they do. If they pass on a Tony Allen or a Josh Howard (i.e. solid, experienced college players), yeah they lose a very good player, but those guys don't put fans in the seats. And that's just the way it is.


----------

